# Hedge Apple



## uldt13 (Feb 1, 2009)

I was in southern Kansas a couple years ago and they are using Hedge Apple for firewood. Is Hedge Apple fast growing tree? Like some poplars Thank You


----------



## farmer (Feb 4, 2009)

No, Hedge (Osage Orange) does not grow fast like poplar. It is great firewood though.


----------

